# Have it your way uh so goooood



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

There is a secret ingredient in your burgers.
http://news.msn.com/science-technology/there-is-a-secret-ingredient-in-your-burgers-wood-pulp-1
:beercheer:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The secret ingredient in my burgers is pineapple.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

readytogo said:


> There is a secret ingredient in your burgers.
> http://news.msn.com/science-technology/there-is-a-secret-ingredient-in-your-burgers-wood-pulp-1
> :beercheer:


wood pulp!!! YUCK!!!

The good news ... my burgers are 100% pure Longhorn beef ...


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

No big deal to me. In the past I have often chewed on wood toothpicks! It is not just fast food many many things likely in your pantry contain wood or worse.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

My burgers are moose, caribou, or elk, that I've taken myself, and processed, so I know exactly what's in 'em. Just pure wild game deliciousness!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

What does this have to do with preparedness/survival?

"powdered cellulose"

http://www.thestreet.com/story/11012915/1/cellulose-wood-pulp-never-tasted-so-good.html



> Cellulose is virgin wood pulp that has been processed and manufactured to different lengths for functionality, though use of it and its variant forms (cellulose gum, powdered cellulose, microcrystalline cellulose, etc.) is deemed safe for human consumption, according to the FDA, which regulates most food industry products. The government agency sets no limit on the amount of cellulose that can be used in food products meant for human consumption. The USDA, which regulates meats, has set a limit of 3.5% on the use of cellulose, since fiber in meat products cannot be recognized nutritionally.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmm, from article linked by LincTex:

"Manufacturers use cellulose in food as an extender, providing structure and reducing breakage, said Dan Inman, director of research and development at J. Rettenmaier USA, a company that supplies "organic" cellulose fibers for use in a variety of processed foods and meats meant for human and pet consumption, as well as for plastics, cleaning detergents, welding electrodes, pet litter, automotive brake pads, glue and reinforcing compounds, construction materials, roof coating, asphalt and even emulsion paints, among many other products.

Cellulose adds fiber to the food, which is good for people who do not get the recommended daily intake of fiber in their diets, Inman said. It also extends the shelf life of processed foods. Plus, cellulose's water-absorbing properties can mimic fat, he said, allowing consumers to reduce their fat intake. 
Most surprising, said Inman, is that he's been able to remove as much as 50% of the fat from some cookies, biscuits, cakes and brownies by replacing it with powdered cellulose -- but still end up with a very similar product in terms of taste and appearance.

"We're only limited by our own imagination," Inman told TheStreet. "I would never have dreamed I could successfully put 18% fiber in a loaf of bread two years ago."


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

betweem meat glue and now wood pulp, excuse me, cellulose aka fiber in my burgers and bread... I'm really glad my rabbitry is going to start producing my proteins and I'm buying a green house within the month to help get my garden going


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Note- do not eat nitrocellulose. It goes boom.


----------

